# Thos Russell and sons pocket watch



## Gazsparrow (Jan 11, 2021)

Long story short is I inherited some boer war medals part of what I've inherited is also a pocket watch and also some compasses.. I ve research the medals but the the family history is indicating that the pocket watch belongs the person linked with the medals. Can anybody please help me with a date of this watch please the watch is a thos Russell and sons serial number is568485 where it says this case is garunteed to wear 10 years. Can anyone help. Please.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/37yfq5wgrr88fd7/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 12 54.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/02mjn8yxicq373v/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 13 11.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kclc5l7soqbu6zx/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 13 24.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xyukc976wbvlxqg/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 13 31.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There is a considerable amount of information readily available online about Thomas Russell watches, including information about serial numbers. I am not too well today, so I will forego the pleasure of looking your watch up myself, but if no member comes up with the information you require then at least you can quite easily do the necessary research yourself using Google.


----------



## Gazsparrow (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the the reply I'm sorry you're not well. I am unable to find any links to serial numbers if anyone can nudge me in the right direction I would be grateful, I'm trying to link a date for a great grandfather that was in the boer war to the pocket watch I've researched the medals extensively which 3, are known . AServed 9/11 General Hospital whilst in South Africa.

and now I m sort of stuck with the serial number, I can assure you that I'd rather look at a link and discover it myself than get a hand out.

Attached are a few photos of Albert Richmond the original owner of the watch. Part of the first brigade of the st John's ambulance from the Tibshelf miners.

I would like to prove some province so it can be displayed with the medals in the museum display.

Albert Richmond in the St johns uniform

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zd7b0cn5j57m3ti/Photo 07-01-2021%2C 16 45 50.jpg?dl=0

Albert pictured 5th from the right

https://www.dropbox.com/s/egc5jgjnzo4c3ff/Photo 06-01-2021%2C 18 31 45.jpg?dl=0

Renactment Tibshelf miners for Queen Victoria.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ysyqmn7fqd8ih8r/Photo 09-01-2021%2C 18 16 05.png?dl=0


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Gazsparrow said:


> Long story short is I inherited some boer war medals part of what I've inherited is also a pocket watch and also some compasses.. I ve research the medals but the the family history is indicating that the pocket watch belongs the person linked with the medals. Can anybody please help me with a date of this watch please the watch is a thos Russell and sons serial number is568485 where it says this case is garunteed to wear 10 years. Can anyone help. Please.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/37yfq5wgrr88fd7/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 12 54.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/02mjn8yxicq373v/Photo 10-01-2021%2C 17 13 11.jpg?dl=0
> ...


 I'm afraid you will find lots of discussion of Thomas Russell serial numbers online, but there don't seem to be any records that would lead to a date. If you come across sites offering you a zip file of serial numbers, please don't download it - all you're likely to get is a virus.

The watch is in a Star grade case made by Dennison Watch Case Co Ltd. Star was the budget level of Dennison plated cases, made from a thin layer of 9ct gold on the outside and electro-plated inside. The company was formed in 1905, though it existed before under another name, but 1905 is the earliest date for that case. Again, you have a case number, but there are no records to date it, and no hallmarks.

More about Dennison here: https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogdennison.php

Another possibility for dating is if someone can recognise the movement.


----------



## Gazsparrow (Jan 11, 2021)

thank you thats so helpful we have the family providence of it being handed down from his wife. but i needed to make sure i wasnt missing the obvious . Your input is much appreciated. It's the first time I've tried researching somthing like this


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Another possibility for dating is if someone can recognise the movement.


 The movement seems to be GT, but this doesn't help much...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

nevenbekriev said:


> The movement seems to be GT, but this doesn't help much...


 My initial thought is that it appeared to be an REVUE GT (*G*edeon *T*hommen) movement, 1910-15 ?

One of my examples from early 1920's...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Gazsparrow, I do apologise if I sounded dismissive of your request for information; that was not my intention. 

I see that very knowledgeable Forum members have come to your aid and have moved your enquiry forward. I myself did come across a site that offered a download of Thomas Russell serial numbers but wasn't aware of the dangers inherent in clicking on the download. I also believe that dating Thomas Russell watches by their serial numbers is not a simple matter of the numbers steadily increasing with the date of the watch.

I do hope you manage to find out everything you are seeking.


----------



## Gazsparrow (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the information


----------

